# Tilly was caught...



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

raiding my box with all my cross stitch mags in hahaha










and this pic has to be the funniest one of her yet, does this pic ring any bells? :lol:










They could be twins! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww so cute!


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

lol sooo sweet. What manipulators huh? Got us all wrapped around their little claws.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

why are cats so god dam cute? Elvis has taken to jumping on top of the fridge and then jumping on to my sholders and sitting there like a parrot licking my face, it's like he is saying "erm hello im here and im looking especially cute, you know you cant resist me" He weighs a tone though


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's so cute


----------

